# pedigree kittens not selling



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

On looking at various cat websites recently It appears that pedigree kittens are not easy to sell at the moment.

Is this because a) of Christmas
b) the credit crunch
c) Too many kittens available
d) any other reason

Is anyone else finding this to be happening.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Could be SH


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Think everyone is feeling the money shortage at the mo and with xmas just been round the corner people cant afford to pay out on the kittens.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Could be all of those things SilverHorse. However, there will always be a market for pedigree kittens.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Your Joking my phone hasnt stopped ringing this past couple of days  but i have no babies and havnt got any of my girls calling yet so will be a few more months before i do have any. bet when i do have babies noone will want them *


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Your Joking my phone hasnt stopped ringing this past couple of days  but i have no babies and havnt got any of my girls calling yet so will be a few more months before i do have any. bet when i do have babies noone will want them *


Some people wait till xmas is out of they way. Maybe they have some xmas money they have saved for kitten.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

I have had lots of kitten enquiries too especially over Christmas & I have had at least 2-3 a week since the 'Credit crunch' was announced.

I have homes for the 3 kittens that I have that can leave 24th Jan.
The kittens that I haven't advertised yet as they are only coming up to 5 weeks old will hopefully be booked when the interested parties come for their viewings mid Jan.

I think you are right Rraa there will always be a market for pedigree kittens and I personally think the market is even stronger for those with 'good quality' pedigree kittens on offer! :thumbup:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Same here, it's only this week thats gone more quiet from enquiries as website states i have no kittens and i'm waiting on girls heats and matings x

didn't stop over the last few months, and i have people waiting on kittens this year aswell lol x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Your Joking my phone hasnt stopped ringing this past couple of days  but i have no babies and havnt got any of my girls calling yet so will be a few more months before i do have any. bet when i do have babies noone will want them *


do you have a waiting list or do you tell them to call back in afew months if they are still looking,


----------



## tonkatoy (Aug 1, 2008)

I have had lots of calls from people wanting Bengal kittens but I decided last year not to have any more kittens for a while due to wanting to show later this year and not wanting a baby till then. think it is dependant on time of year but credit crunch has got to effect the sale of kittens at some point


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Could be anything. More likely, people can't afford them...


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I am really glad the some breeders on this site are selling kittens and getting good enquiries . I also believe that there will be always be a market for quality bred kittens. Its nice to have some good news at a time when everyone is worrying about the depression. Meanwhile I cannot wait for this freezing weather to warm up. Happy New Year to all


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I think that Coonies have become very sought after, especially since that lovely fluffy girl, Imperial Supreme Grand Premier Dairymaine Sarnia Cherie, (tortie tabby Maine Coon) won Best of Variety at the Supreme 2008!  As soon as peeps see such an excellent quality breed, they know what they want.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Yes, it's very difficult to find good homes for kittens at the moment in my experience. I usually expect to have at least a couple of kittens from every litter hanging around till they're 5 months or more. I get very few enquiries despite advertising on several breeder listing sites and of course i have my own website too. I do think there are too many breeders nowadays, and too many kittens available 

I have had only 3 enquiries in the past couple of months.

It could of course also be location - I'm in the Midlands. I know that some breeders in the south, with the same breeds as me, have loads of enquries and never have a problem finding homes.



silverhorse said:


> On looking at various cat websites recently It appears that pedigree kittens are not easy to sell at the moment.
> 
> Is this because a) of Christmas
> b) the credit crunch
> ...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Maybe it depends on area - i had over 8 inquiries in 2 weeks when my website first went up and we thought kittens would be available. Then Minnii wasn't pregnant and I informed everyone - 3 have decided they would still like to be kept 'on the books' (I call it a contact list) for if and when she does get pregnant and i've been very clear as to no guarentees etc. SO certainly in this area (Fife, Scotland) there seems to be no problem yet (*touches wood*)


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

I get plenty of enquiries - I have my own website and I advertise on others.
Not had a problem so far in homing the kittens.

My last litter I could have sold 5 times over!!


----------



## Cats Slave (Sep 12, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> Yes, it's very difficult to find good homes for kittens at the moment in my experience. I usually expect to have at least a couple of kittens from every litter hanging around till they're 5 months or more. I get very few enquiries despite advertising on several breeder listing sites and of course i have my own website too. I do think there are too many breeders nowadays, and too many kittens available
> 
> I have had only 3 enquiries in the past couple of months.
> 
> It could of course also be location - I'm in the Midlands. I know that some breeders in the south, with the same breeds as me, have loads of enquries and never have a problem finding homes.


You have a little Vervain ambassador down here in London! I've had family come over just to visit Eilinel and foiled two attempts at smuggling her out in handbags!
I'd love to have one of your boys but Husband won't let me without getting us a bigger bed and for that we'd need a bigger house!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I have had two litters this year - the first litter I had a waiting list for but the last one I had no enquiries at all until the kittens were 14 weeks old and then I still had a kitten left at 19 weeks but she has since found a lovely home. I have in the last 3 weeks had 3 enquiries. Obviously it depends on your breed and how many other breeders are in your area.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Your Joking my phone hasnt stopped ringing this past couple of days  but i have no babies and havnt got any of my girls calling yet so will be a few more months before i do have any. bet when i do have babies noone will want them *


people get to know the best breeders hon, and if you're having lots of calls asking if you have kittens available then this can only be a good thing for you best wishes..........chris


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

LOL -many thanks, I'm so pleased that Eilinel is doing her bit to promote the Asian breed 
We got a king size bed many years ago when we only had 4 cats - of course it's not big enough now, there are at least 6 on there most nights, making it too hot even in this weather!!



Cats Slave said:


> You have a little Vervain ambassador down here in London! I've had family come over just to visit Eilinel and foiled two attempts at smuggling her out in handbags!
> I'd love to have one of your boys but Husband won't let me without getting us a bigger bed and for that we'd need a bigger house!


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

i have a litter of kittens and found all but one has been sold.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I am one short if any 1 has one for me as still waiting for Breeder and her cats to have a litter/s


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

what are you looking for?


----------

